

IBM Opens Cloud Computing Laboratory In Singapore  - hga
http://www.infogrok.com/index.php/technology/ibm-opens-cloud-computing-laboratory-in-singapore.html

======
hga
Normally this wouldn't merit submission to HN, but in light of Amazon.com's
opening of their first Asian AWS service in Singapore yesterday or so
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1320105>) we may be seeing a move by the
powers that be of the city state to embrace this new industry.

As noted by andyjdavis in the HN item linked above, it's potentially a very
good fit.

Here's IBM's more detailed press release:
[http://www.ibm.com/news/th/en/2010/05/04/m796788v34229n07.ht...](http://www.ibm.com/news/th/en/2010/05/04/m796788v34229n07.html)

